# Kitchener Waterloo Knitter's Fair



## Mililani (Sep 26, 2015)

Has anyone ever gone to the Kitchener Waterloo Knitter's Fair in Kitchener, Ontario? It is coming up on Saturday, 
September 10, 2016 and I am thinking about attending. I am looking for feedback from people who have attended in the past. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, I went last year. It is large enough to fill the space of two hockey arenas. There are a lot of vendors, and many LYS that offer unique quality yarns, and home-grown wool, - not the stuff you find at Michaels. The fashion show and speaker are worth your time. Plenty of parking, easy to get there. I plan on going again.


----------



## Milda (May 19, 2012)

Went two years ago and loved it, but there are so many vendors that I almost felt overwhelmed. All in all, an excellent show to catch up on all the newest yarns and trends.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't know about it, but I might go despite the construction everywhere lol. I go to the Bernat Tent Sale in Listowel sometimes, they have great deals. But the yarn in the store is MORE than what it is at say Walmart. So I only buy yarn at the tent sale.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Can you post the time and exact address if you know it please.
Is there a website I could take a look at?
Thanks again.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

https://kwknittersguild.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/2016/04/12/kw-knitters-fair-2016-fb-post-vendor-applications.jpg


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

RATS!! and double RATS! I am arriving there on Sunday the 11th to visit my daughter!!! I wish I had known ahead of time.I will put on my calendar for next year.


----------



## Mililani (Sep 26, 2015)

It is at the Kitchener Memorial Auditorium Complex, 400 East Avenue, Kitchener, Ontario. 
Saturday, September 10th, 2016 -9:30 to 4:30. Admission is $7.00, children under 12 free 
Website is www.kwknittersguild.ca. 
Thank you to those who commented about previous shows. It sounds like something worth seeing and we have decided to go on the weekend and are looking forward to it.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

It's a wonderful event. Completely overwhelming too. So many vendors and such pretty yarns. Lots of projects displayed. 
First time I attended one of these shows I brought a list of projects and yarn requirements to help keep me on track.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I am at my daughter's in Cambridge that weekend!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been for the past 10 years and love every minute of it. It can be a bit overwhelming for novices, but to see all of the types of yarns, colours and patterns is great. We usually have a group that goes and make a day of it. Of course, we are all enabling each other to purchase more than we should!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone who has gone from my knitting group says it is really, really good. One woman's advice: hide your credit card.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

I was there last year and drove from the Metro Detroit area of Michigan. It was WELL worth the drive. Great show, lots of venders and a lot of attendees


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I went once and it was fabulous. It is huge so plan on a full day. And, the yarn on show & for sale is not the brands you see at Walmart or Michael's, and not like the Tent Sale. Absolutely scrumptious yarn at every display.
The Knitters' Guild also puts on an annual show in April in Toronto, just a few blocks away from where I live, so I go there.
http://frolic.torontoknittersguild.ca/


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> https://kwknittersguild.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/2016/04/12/kw-knitters-fair-2016-fb-post-vendor-applications.jpg


Thanks, will take a peak later then decide.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Mililani said:


> It is at the Kitchener Memorial Auditorium Complex, 400 East Avenue, Kitchener, Ontario.
> Saturday, September 10th, 2016 -9:30 to 4:30. Admission is $7.00, children under 12 free
> Website is www.kwknittersguild.ca.
> Thank you to those who commented about previous shows. It sounds like something worth seeing and we have decided to go on the weekend and are looking forward to it.


Thanks, sounds interesting, will check later to see if I have anything else on.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonidale said:


> Anyone who has gone from my knitting group says it is really, really good. One woman's advice: hide your credit card.


Ha ha!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I live in Ohio,and never heard of this event. I sure would love to go to it next year. Can you post the date for next year's show when it comes out? I'll mark it and make plans to attend.


----------



## Mililani (Sep 26, 2015)

When I know the details for next year's event I will definitely post them.


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

I have never attended but will be this year. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have never heard of it. Unfortunately, I've got other plans for that day...darn it. Must mark it down for next year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Anyone who has gone from my knitting group says it is really, really good. One woman's advice: hide your credit card.


Where do you knit in Lindsay? I lived in Oakwood and didn't know there was a knitting group there. Of course, I moved so it wouldn't help me now. :sm13:


----------

